# HELP. Dropped newly developed film on dusty floor



## BenSomething (Jan 29, 2021)

I dropped my precious roll of film on my filthy floor, fresh out of the developing tank. And in my panic, i definitely ruined about 5 of the shots on the emulsion side. Plus the whole thing is covered in dust here and there, which is sure to make scanning hellish. What's my best option to clean this thing up. I don't want to further harm it, so i'm going to leave it until tomorrow (it's 2 in the morning), and maybe try to rinse it off in smaller strips. Crud.


----------



## BenSomething (Jan 29, 2021)

Alright. I figured the dust and hairs would get stuck if i let it dry, so i put the roll back in the reel and sprayed it with the shower head and let it soak for a bit and rinsed it again. Then i let it sit in stabilizer for a minute and it seems much, much better. I'm very thankful to God on this one; He answered my prayer and saved me from a night or more of distraught aggravation (in spite of my chicken little-minded swearing and idiot heart). Glory to God, the Father of grace, and goodnight. I'll leave this up, if they'll allow it- maybe it'll help some other slippery-fingered, non-sweeping, self developer.


----------



## TmRm (Jun 10, 2021)

When I was first learned back in high school I dropped it and stepped on it.  My technique has improved since then.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 10, 2021)

Glad it worked out for the OP! since this was some time ago. But you can rinse it, maybe try some Photo-Flo. Luckily I never had this happen. Got some water spots on a print, just ran it back thru some fixer and it was fine. Nice and glossy!


----------

